# I implemented voice control after an Oink gave me a $225 ticket for using Uber app to accept ping.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I haven't been on here but I like the new forum design.
Here is my past post where an Pork gave me a ticket while accepting an airport ping near airport and ticket cost me $225 to keep it off my record.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...her-states-that-have-this-statute.241825/#_=_
in my state MN they are really cracking down on texting and driving and this means anyone touching their smart phone while driving, they care zero freaks if you are touching for purpose of accepting an Uber ping because the law is the law.

Here is my new Voice Access app which put permanent numbers on all controls of any app, so for Uber all I say is 8 to open it even while my phone is locked and I saw 7 to go online, and offline and decline also have their own numbers, even the instant pay has been numbers so as long as I can remember the numbers, I will be fine. Eventually it will go into permanent memory and I will know all numbers.
The below is a gallery, you can hit left or right arrow to see all the screenshots of this in action.


http://imgur.com/a/V6fiSGA


Btw, that Oink that gave me the ticket looked sleep deprived, he was working 14 hour shifts to please his sargeant and pull in more $$$ for end of month.
Thanks to him, I had to work extra long hours and late night weekend just to recover that $225 and put more wear tear miles, hit pot holes while at it. The oink didn't care I was accepting to pick up an Airport passenger with luggage that may be tired and needs a ride fast.

And Uber never has a way to reach the people responsible for bringing new features like a voice control feature, the Uber support that drivers and customers have to deal with are offshore and don't have access to anymore than _"How may I help you" "Let me repeat what you said, was that correct"? _ in that Philipino/Malaysian accent.

http://www.startribune.com/texting-while-driving-citations-in-minnesota-jump-30-percent/504803162/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> with an exception to touch the device once to answer a call, start a podcast or activate a navigation app.


that is the out

nobody should be getting convicted unless the cop can prove you werent doing one of those things, if thats the way the law currently is written


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Umm...
I'm not a lawyer..but what is the difference between touching your phone on a phone mount vs touching the screen of your radio to adjust it, since on newer cars like 90% of crap is touch screen. 

I'd carry around a pop tart and pretend to text on it, then eat the pop tart in front of the officer when pulled over.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

If the phone was mounted I'd fight the ticket. If you had the phone in your hand then just pay the ticket. JMO.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Screw the law talk! What app do I just have holler numbers at to activate my rideshare apps?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Screw the law talk! What app do I just have holler numbers at to activate my rideshare apps?


For Android there is an app called Voice made by Google. It puts numbers on all objects in screen so you just say the number and it hits go online or anything else


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

> with an exception to touch the device once to answer a call, start a podcast or activate a navigation app.


If you have Uber configured to auto-start Nav upon Accept, then... isn't Accept "activating navigation"?


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

You call police officers pigs. Good for the officer, you pos


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

god damn!


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Google Voice is a Call / Messaging app. 

Can you post a screenshot of it in the store? I can't seem to locate the Google voice control. 

Maybe just as well.If I get hung up on a word, I just might take the phone and Uber Network with it. 

Do you have to prefix the number to avoid triggers during conversation / radio. Can just see it now... Radio plsys/says 95.7 The Spot Houston Number 1 station for pissing off Pax and the app then responding by logging out, hit emergency, dial 911, lock keyboard, turn off phone.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

krbjmpr said:


> Google Voice is a Call / Messaging app.


It's called "Voice Access" - https://play.google.com/store/apps/....android.apps.accessibility.voiceaccess&hl=en


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Interesting, I had found the app, posted a link to it on web-playstore. I wonder what other thread post showed up on. 

Installed, but not able to get it to work. Looks like I need Google Search or Google assistant installed. I will get this to work eventually. Will be using a Bluetooth switch on steering wheel as activator instead of having to say "OK Google" each time. Then it won't have to be listening all the time and tying up resources and possible privacy.

Eventually want to have automation setup so that audio/video is turned on/off, uploaded to cloud, help summoned, etc in case a ride/trip goes sideways.


----------

